
Vulnerability Spotlight: Python.org certificate parsing denial-of-service - ccnafr
https://blog.talosintelligence.com/2019/01/vulnerability-spotlight-pythonorg.html
======
snthd
[https://bugs.python.org/issue35746#msg333764](https://bugs.python.org/issue35746#msg333764)

>td;dr if you have cert validation enabled and only trust public root CAs from
CA/B forum, then you are not affected.

------
1690v
Is the advisory page loading for others?

[https://www.talosintelligence.com/reports/TALOS-2018-0758](https://www.talosintelligence.com/reports/TALOS-2018-0758)
404s

~~~
snthd
2019 not 2018.

[https://www.talosintelligence.com/vulnerability_reports/TALO...](https://www.talosintelligence.com/vulnerability_reports/TALOS-2019-0758)

